
Natalie Portman a la justin.tv? - Sam_Odio
http://valleywag.com/tech/exclusive/natalie-portmans-lifecast-258610.php
======
far33d
If this is true, it would be insane if JustinTV didn't chase this lead. She's
the kind of person that could take lifecasting from the nerd audience to the
everyone audience really quickly.

~~~
ecuzzillo
I would normally be afraid that she would just hire some average geeks on the
cheap and broadcast her camera stuff, but people seem to have implied that the
justin.tv's have some amazing technology that gives them a big advantage over
everybody. I'd be interested in what that technology advantage is, though.

~~~
jason13
Im guessing they only have software advantages...seems unlikely they have
actual technology without having an electrical engineer on their team.

~~~
far33d
<http://www.justin.tv/cast#kyle>

Guessed wrong.

~~~
jason13
But from what I have read, they just hacked together off-the-shelves
technologies. Making new technology in the semi-conductor industry is often
very expensive. Besides the skill set required to hack-together off the shelve
technology is not nearly as specialized and difficult as making new
circuits/chips.

------
marketer
Not to be insensitive to Justin, but his life isn't exciting in a way that
attracts the masses to his video feed. Most of the time he's walking around
his apartment, or sitting on his couch playing with his laptop. he just
doesn't have the charisma that somebody like Natalie Portman likely has.

~~~
davidw
ch...what? I think you mispelled "breasts"

~~~
omouse
If she's walking around with a camera on her head like Justin then you won't
be seeing much of her boobs unless she has some kind of weird obsession with
them. But we can always dream!

------
tx
I would not call JustinTV a technology startup. They are Web 2.0 company, i.e.
they are following myriads of other "SQL to HTML converters" they are
experiencing lack of data to stick to DB tables.

They are unique, however, in their attempt at building the actual data for
their SELECT statements, as opposed of asking their users to provide their own
data for conversion to HTML.

~~~
ecuzzillo
Ehm... all hints by people in the know have pointed to significant technology
that's invisible to the user. They aren't just content providers.

~~~
jason13
Umm..do any of the people "in the know" as you say, have a technical
background other than computer science? Ive heard plenty of people in CS refer
to a cool programming language as a new "technology". That may be a
technically correct use of the word. But when I hear the word technology I
think of faster CPU, smaller ram, more powerful jet engines, a new way to
design drugs, etc....

In this particular case of streaming video...i would think smaller more
convinent cameras with better bandwidth and easier access to the internet.

~~~
ecuzzillo
I'm talking about PG etc saying that they have extra technology, and
lookalikes are just fakers. In the know means in this context that people know
the justin.tv'ers and know what's going on.

~~~
jason13
ok so CS people only.

~~~
jey
You don't consider software to be technology?

